# Dales recommendation please



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,
I'd like a recommendation for a nice weekend site in the Dales.
NOT THE HILL INN as we've stayed there & like it already  

We are after:
Good walking location
Good pub / food ( must like dogs)
not too noisy

thanks

Kel & Cat & Pushka


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are going to Leyburn this weekend on a CS or CL whichever they are called with C&CC - its a farm right in the centre wanted to go to Forbidden Corner but blinking thing is closed.

So can't tell you what its like yet (the site) but Leyburn is lovely and very dog friendly!

Greenie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We liked:

CC Wharfedale

Very peaceful, lots of walks, a good pub - though I don't know their policy on dogs and a friendly site.

G

Stop Press; I've just looked for the link to the pub near the entrance to the site to see if it gave any idea about dogs and found this:

http://www.gamekeeperinn.co.uk/

It has ceased trading !

G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Kelcat

Grizzly has it my favourite local site CC Wharfedale, look on the map its like a clover leaf of walks.

Sorry Janet only one walk from Leyburn.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Try the CL site at Settle, Quiet farm site with hardstandings 5 mins walk from town centre. Loads of good pubs. Get the bus to Malham and walk back via Malham cove. Train station is even closer than the town, ride into Skipton or Carlisle via Ribbleshead viaduct.

Strid wood CC site is nice but a long walk from any pub or village!

Grizzly, gutted out the Gamekeeper closing, we have enjoyed good meals and ale there in the past   

Trevor


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh didn't know it was a competition but am only a novice. Shall go to others as well - good post Kelcat!

Brooooom -------------one walk is enough!

Greenie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

More please.... :lol:


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

Kelcat said:


> More please.... :lol:


 the black swan , at fearby near masham, www.blackswanholiday.co.uk
campsite behind pub, showers toilets, ehu more info on web site.
very obliging landlord.


----------



## 113044 (Jun 6, 2008)

High Laning farm in Dent,, river-side walks from the site and hill walks in every direction and choice of pubs within three hundred yards,,,,,,,, and some other sites outside the village and along the valley.

Hawes,, several sites around this bustling little township,,,pubs, a few nice little shops,, nice chip shop


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Well I'll second Boyo's High Laning at Dent, a cracking site in a superb spot. Only problem being it is all grass, albeit with matting underneath so you need to be careful in this weather!

Also try WoodEnd campsite at Austwick, about 1 mile from the village itself, but straight into the fields & onto the footpaths to Clapham, Horton in Ribblesdale etc.

And there's also Knight Stainforth site at Stainforth, about a 3 mile riverside walk to Settle & 1/2 mile to Stainforth itself for the pub!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Aysgarth*

If you fancy a free night there are a couple of spots at Aysgarth falls. I believe you can park at the pub if you ask permission but we stopped one night here and it was lovely.

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=5323

Have a great time!
Barry


----------



## cravenoxav (Nov 12, 2008)

*old station at masham*

just outside masham less than a mile. has its own cafe / restaurant on site too....


----------

